# What tint goggle lens to get for a dark cloudy day?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

clear or yellow.


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have used amber lenses on cloudy days and those worked well for me.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

ive used Oakley Permison (orange lense) for all conditions without any problems including flat/cloudy days.
Its only real downfall is in very bright conditions but its survivable.
If you want cloudy specific lense go for a light yellow coloured.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Check out the lens manufacturers' suggested uses for their products rather than focusing on color alone. Get one specifically designed for flat or low light conditions, such as the Smith Sensor Mirror.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

I can attest to both of the lenses mentioned above, the Oakley Persimmon and Smith Sensor Mirror being awesome low light lenses. Clear is great if you can get by with it, but the Persimmon and Sensor allow you to deal with some sunlight, if need be. It'll be a matter of personal preference what you can "deal" with the sun comes out though.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I have had pretty solid luck with the yellow lens. There just isn't much you can do when it is super flat. there is only so much light to work with.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Local hill usually has low light, flat, foggy, dark over cast, rain and whiteout puke...local riders = smith sensor mirrors. You can pretty much tell if they're tourist/gapers by their lenses...then they whine that they can't see.


----------



## paras (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with the Sensor Mirror. Though it's the lens I've really ever used, I find it fantastic after mid-day. Especially in Toronto, it's ALWAYS cloudy in the winter (unless you get a brisk freezing day).


----------

